# Resetting engine codes?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

I am a dumbass since I started my car without connecting the throttle body (after installing my CAI). It set a code. I figured, no biggie, disconnect the battery and it will go away. Well, it hasn't. Anyone know how to reset the codes? I better not have to run to a damn dealer!!



thanks


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Give it about 3-5 days and it will go away! Unhooking the ground from your battery will "reset" the ECU, but it will not clear the light!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

Man, the code is still there. Could it be the MAP sensor maybe? I am all out of ideas. I heard AutoZone will read codes for free, maybe they can clear it too.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

If someone can get ahold of the procedure for retrieving the codes you could find out why it's on. If I could find someone that knew how, I'd put the procedure on sentra.net!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Isn't it the same as on the B14's with the little screw on the side of the ecu???


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I don't know.


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Give it time! If it's not out in a couple of days then take off your CAI, put your stock intake back on and take it to the dealer!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well on the b14's you take the ecu out of the mount, turn the key to the position right before it turns the starter and you rotate the screw to the most clockwise position (it only turns one way I don't remember) and hold for 2 secs and then turn it back, after the light flashes you the code you do it again to reset the ecu (really reset). Anyone got any info for the b15?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Just to update you guys:

I don't think it has anything to do with time. I believe it has to be either miles or number of times you start your engine. Mine went out today finally!


----------

